# Anyone not have foreskin trouble?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I didn't want to change the subject of the other thread, but it got me to thinking. I am in my 40s, am not circumcised. I have read about some of the problems mentioned in the other thread over the years and I can't relate. Is it more strange to have not had problems? Are those things mentioned typical? My skin has always pulled back easily. I don't remember a time, even when young, when it didn't. I've never had any bleeding, discomfort, and I'm not sure what the buildup issue is. I don't know what people mean when they say it causes problems with sexual positions, etc. When my wife used to give me handjobs, she would pull the skin down and hold it at the base so it did not move back and forth as her hand did, and all i can say is, "Wow!" So, is it more unusual to not have problems.


----------



## lostinlife (Sep 6, 2008)

I think its more normal not to have problems , none of my sons were circumcized and they have never had an issue -- basic cleanliness i think should fix any issues-- i didnt have them done because i didnt see the need for it, they are very pleased that i didnt and feel lucky to have theirs.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband doesn't have problems about this. 

When he washes it, he just pulls the foreskin back and cleans it thoroughly.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Honestly I wish I wasn't circumcised. Sometimes I just wonder if my fixation on sex is all because I never experience the depths of pleasure I might have felt.

What's done is done, but why?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

that is interesting. my H is the only uncircumcised guy ive ever known so i just assumed it was a problem for all uncircumcised guys. so im wondering, why is it so painful for him to pull it back? it looks painful, too. the foreskin is really tight around the top of his penis. it looks like if he pulls it all the way down that it might cling too tightly and he wont be able to pull it back up.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Blanca said:


> that is interesting. my H is the only uncircumcised guy ive ever known so i just assumed it was a problem for all uncircumcised guys. so im wondering, why is it so painful for him to pull it back? it looks painful, too. the foreskin is really tight around the top of his penis. it looks like if he pulls it all the way down that it might cling too tightly and he wont be able to pull it back up.


Perhaps tighness is the issue. Does your husband's foreskin ever fully retract from over the head? My foreskin is not tight on the end, so perhaps that is why I've never had any trouble.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

no, the foreskin has never fully retracted. he can get it half way over the head before it really hurts him. the top part of the foreskin is so tight it cant fit over the head all the way.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

My husband is uncircumcised and it only hurts when it's pulled down too quickly or he's dry. It's never been really tight to the point of not being able to fully be pulled down, though I noticed when I give him a handjob, he prefers the foreskin to cover the tip of his penis and not be pulled down. The only time its down is during a bj or sex.

Sounds like the skin is too tight if it can be fully pulled down...


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Mrs Chai said:


> My husband is uncircumcised and it only hurts when it's pulled down too quickly or he's dry. It's never been really tight to the point of not being able to fully be pulled down, though I noticed when I give him a handjob, he prefers the foreskin to cover the tip of his penis and not be pulled down. The only time its down is during a bj or sex.
> 
> Sounds like the skin is too tight if it can be fully pulled down...



Interesting. My wife always pulled my skin all the way down during a hand job and held it so it wouldn't go back and forth with her hand. The feeling was unbelievable. Reaching orgasm didn't take long at all.


----------



## hurtbyher (Nov 19, 2009)

I have heard that uncircumcised men have much more sensative penisis. The foreskin protects the tip of the penis from rubbing pants and such which makes a cut man less sensative. I do know that I am cut and all of the nerves that makes sex feel good are located from the cut line to the tip. I would hate to have a pain issue interupting my sex life.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

My husband is uncircumcised. He's never once had a problem. His foreskin pulls down easily and since he keeps himself very clean, I've never had a problem either. We have two sons and neither of them are circumcised either. They've never had any problems. We are just focused on teaching them to make sure they are very clean but the skin has never been an issue.


----------



## ctct (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never even heard of foreskin issues until reading it here. I'm uncircumcised.

I have heard about circumcision issues.


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

My husband is uncircumcised and has never had an issue that I am aware of. And after being with my first husband who was "cut", I much prefer the natural penis.


----------

